# [French NR] Rubik's Clock single 5.86 - Pierre Bouvier



## Sheldon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys ! 

I done this, finally. The scramble was easy, cross in 2 moves at the side.
Sorry for this reaction. 

In the second round, I had 7.54 average, ER fail. :fp


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 18, 2011)

It's funny. I had to think why this wasn't ER for a second. Clock times have gone down so fast. :O


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought this was 3x3, until I saw the video.

Great job!


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 19, 2011)

Wait, why isn't this ER? :3


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 19, 2011)

Javier Ortiz from Spain beat it.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 19, 2011)

It's 0.03 off the WR, as well as the ER (since the WR is from Spain)


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 19, 2011)

Derpy me. I even looked on the WCA site but I sometimes forget that Spain is in Europe :fp


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you TRYING to kill the spectators? Congrats!


----------



## Raiz (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing job!


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 19, 2011)

Just another message to say that I've just uploaded the winning average :


----------



## APdRF (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations Pierre!


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Alberto.  
Spain powaa !


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 19, 2011)

Great reaction! Much better than the stoic Reactions of some.

Off Topic; You have the same name as the lead singer of Simple Plan


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks ! But it was a bit noisy i think 
Rightly, I have the same name.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, the reaction was way better than Yohei Oka's 1.93 pyraminx video.

Well, duh.


----------

